# Dwarf Bristlenose Plecostomus... The great debate.



## AquariumRox

I posted this in a group post and then realized it wasn't where it should have been...

Ok, I have 2 plecostomus that were sold to me as "Dwarf" Bristlenose Plecostomus. I've been looking all over the internet trying to find info on them and have been unsuccessful. I know enough about plecostomus and the different breeds to know the Ancistrus are a smaller breed of Pleco and have been called "Dwarf" due to their small size compared to a regular Pleco that gets upwards of 18" long. From most things I read,...

I can't post everything I had written here because it goes over the 1000 character limit.

Please look at my full post here:

http://aquariumrox.blogspot.com/2010/10/dwarf-bristlenose-plecostomus-great.html


I posted 6 pictures there too so you can see what I have. I'd appreciate any and all feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## Revolution1221

im getting errorage does not exist when i click the link.


----------



## emc7

that link doesn't work. This one does http://aquariumrox.blogspot.com/ Is it where you want to go/


----------



## Revolution1221

there is no difference between a dwarf bristle nose and whats called a bristle nose. ive heard them called both. its just so people understand they dont get big. however there are other types of plecos that get bristles but are not commonly called bristle nose's as far as i know and are much more rare. as for the sexual maturity thing i dont know but im sure it doesnt take them to long to reach maturity and they def dont have to be adult sized to breed.


----------



## AquariumRox

emc7 said:


> that link doesn't work. This one does http://aquariumrox.blogspot.com/ Is it where you want to go/


Thanks emc7, I appreciate the help there. I fixed the error with the link... I think... 8)


----------



## AquariumRox

Revolution1221 said:


> there is no difference between a dwarf bristle nose and whats called a bristle nose. ive heard them called both. its just so people understand they dont get big. however there are other types of plecos that get bristles but are not commonly called bristle nose's as far as i know and are much more rare. as for the sexual maturity thing i dont know but im sure it doesnt take them to long to reach maturity and they def dont have to be adult sized to breed.


So how long would you say it takes for bristlenose plecos (or any in the Ancistrus family) to be full grown. A year? 2 years? More? Less?...


----------



## toddnbecka

There are loads of different species of Ancistrus, and all the males in the genus have "bristles". The common aquarium-bred variety is one of the smallest, but "dwarf" is just another common name. I have 2 pairs of another, oddball species of Ancistrus in a 75. The males are larger than common males by 1-2", but the females are about the same size. 
Generally speaking, the common BN take about 8-9 months to reach breeding size, but will need another 5-6 months to reach full adult size.


----------



## AquariumRox

toddnbecka said:


> There are loads of different species of Ancistrus, and all the males in the genus have "bristles". The common aquarium-bred variety is one of the smallest, but "dwarf" is just another common name. I have 2 pairs of another, oddball species of Ancistrus in a 75. The males are larger than common males by 1-2", but the females are about the same size.
> Generally speaking, the common BN take about 8-9 months to reach breeding size, but will need another 5-6 months to reach full adult size.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------

